# Greetings a Sativasations



## GODSKUSH420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,,,,am new to all this, now that I am retired I thought hmmmm, grow dope for some extra cash....


----------



## brownguy (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome. I joined just now. It looks like a nice place. Hope you enjoy your retirement.


----------



## blustarr57 (Jul 17, 2010)

No better way to retire! Congrats!!!


----------

